# Closest RCI Resort to Dallas-Fort Worth Metroplex



## decadude (Nov 30, 2015)

I am hoping you guys can chime in and let me know the absolute closest RCI affiliated resort to the DFW metro area?

I see the Hilton in Dallas in the RCI directory but there is zero availability sometimes I question the entries in the resort directory that they are even timeshares that can be exchanged into at all.


----------



## decadude (Dec 6, 2015)

*bumping*

bumping because I am curious


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's the link to the TUG timeshare map. 
Just select the area you're interest in at the top of the page and zoom in.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2015)

The Hilton in Dallas is hotel inventory that is sometimes available to platinum members.  I can't remember when it was last available.


The directory lists resorts that are accepted as timeshare deposits or has somekind of relationship to potentially put inventory into the RCI system either as a rental or exchange.  So there are resorts listed that are only every available as a rental (and possibly a very expensive one at that) or a resort that hasn't had a member deposit in 10+ years.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 7, 2015)

The closest timeshares I can think of are close to two hours away.  For instance, there are some in the Tyler area.  If you're wanting to actually do stuff in the DFW area, you'll probably need to go with a hotel or something.


----------



## decadude (Dec 8, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> The closest timeshares I can think of are close to two hours away.  For instance, there are some in the Tyler area.  If you're wanting to actually do stuff in the DFW area, you'll probably need to go with a hotel or something.


This is what I was thinking and fearing thanks for all the replies


----------

